# Collinite 845 liquid against 476 / 915 paste



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

What is the finish like compared with the two paste waxes. I currently use NXT tech wax liquid can anyone comment on how the finish would differ on Milano Red when using Collinite or indeed if I could apply over the NXT which would save me stripping it off.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

not used it myself but its ment to give a nice wet look.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

I went from NXT to 845 on my NHB civic, loved the Collonite and now use it on the Wifes Furby and my STI, its so easy to apply and remove by hand or PC and does give a really wet look and lasts for longer than the NXT did.
Cheers
AC:buffer:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Collinite gives a great finish - wet & reflective with a warm glow. The 845 IW is very easy to use and will easily outlast NXT Tech Wax, the finish and duarabilty are impossible to tell apart from 476s or 915. For the price it cannot be beaten on looks and it beats many more expensive waxes for durability :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies. Anyone know if I can apply it over the NXT or would it have issues bonding to the paint.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It can be applied over NXT without any problems - NXT is pretty much a sealant anyways.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Will go over NXT fine!


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

whats durability we talking?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

bullit said:


> whats durability we talking?


'kin ages. Months rater than weeks. really good if a second coat is applied


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry forgot to ask if it marks plastic trim. 07 type S has black trim all round the car so this is important.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^ caution may be required


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

textured plastic/trim will mark so use a little care, hard trim window seals etc will be fine, i think this a very underated product, have just given my dads french mongrel the treatment for winter, the last lot was just about beading after six months and 8000 miles........found a good hour to cure is the best way with it but can be buffed after just 10 min on a warm day........and is as cheap as chips!!!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I used 845 on these two, very pleased with the results. Easy on and off as long as you don't apply too much.




Please click to enlarge.


----------

